# About EHIC (European Health Insurance Card)



## kaptanofc (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello everyone, 
i want to know about EHIC(European Health Insurance Card). i wan to wander a few counties in europe, but dont know which of them is available for this card. and how to handle this card?. thanbk in advance


----------

